# Costume for 2008



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is the costume I will be wearing for part of Halloween! 



























"I said Take some candy!!!"

Yes, I will be a Snowtrooper from Star Wars!

Later I will scare the kids as Jason!!

Can't wait!


----------



## HappyCthulhu (Nov 7, 2007)

The kids won't be scared of you because everyone knows that Stormtroopers can't shoot straight.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some not so great quality photos of my costume....

I am the "Imp" from CFX (foam prosthetics) with airbrushed makeup:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool on both.
I went dead zombie again.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great stormtrooper costume! I love it! Watch out for Ewoks!

The imp looks great too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

nice job with the costumes folks! All look pretty convincing!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Doc shadow...I bet that storm trooper costume was hot to wear ..looks good though

Archutek..I love your costume especially the markings down the back of head and back area...


wildcat ..your gashes look real ..good job


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

after looking at this thread i looked into the foam latex appliances and was wondering if anyone had used these and are they worth the money and how well do they hold up for say ummm 3 or 4 weekends here is the ones im talking about

http://www.screamteam.com/


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Evil..I used the witch one 2 yrs ago but only for one night ..I am guessing you will need better glue for more than that.


----------

